# Mortise Jig



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking for a plan to build a mortise jig,simple and easy to build and use,I Plan on using a plunge router with a 3/8 upcut spiral router bit,does any body have idea's? please show and tell me


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

I built a farm table called Farm Hayrake type,now I am in process of building the chairs so I need a good plan for a loose, tenon, mortising jig, for plunge router use


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I would use a router table for this with the bit set the correct height and stops for the mortise.If you need to use a jig a bearing guide on your router would be the way to go with a template cut out and clamped to the workpiece to accept the guide bushing with the bit centered for the mortise.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's one http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/using-the-self-centering-mortise-jig.aspx

Or, If you google "router mortise jig" you will find several different plans. I not terribly fond of the ones that use two pins on the base because they likely won't work at all in mortises going into the ends of the stock and severely limit how close they can be placed to the ends. 
I am a fan of router tables but not for mortises, especially where they go into the ends.:smile:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wumpabill39 said:


> Looking for a plan to build a mortise jig,simple and easy to build and use,I Plan on using a plunge router with a 3/8 upcut spiral router bit,does any body have idea's? please show and tell me


I just happen to have a great plan for this one. Free to you if you are willing to use the right router.








It's a bench top unit but it will do any size of wood you want to put in it. You can build it with t slot material and it will preform just the same.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Or you can check out Greg Paolini's version on the web. He sells a plan for around $6 watch his vid or you won't understand how well they work. His design is good but my router mount and slide is far better and more accurate.


http://www.gregorypaolini.com/?page_id=96

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wumpabill39 said:


> I built a farm table called Farm Hayrake type,now I am in process of building the chairs so I need a good plan for a loose, tenon, mortising jig, for plunge router use











I built six dining chairs with the machine using loose tenon joints. Speed is important when making six of something.

Al


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> I just happen to have a great plan for this one. Free to you if you are willing to use the right router.
> View attachment 117897
> 
> 
> ...


That's a heck of a set up. I wouldn't mind having that for mortises. Any videos of it in action?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Black540i said:


> That's a heck of a set up. I wouldn't mind having that for mortises. Any videos of it in action?


Here is the second of 5 videos. This is my second version of the machine but it works exactly like the first one. Watch all 5. They are all short and to the point.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L51ImLu3-nw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Al


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nice setup Al.I built something similar back in the day before I owned a hollow chisel mortise.Glad I kept it because it worked better on some apps than the hollow chisel did.


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> I just happen to have a great plan for this one. Free to you if you are willing to use the right router.
> View attachment 117897
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Al, I am interested in this jig,what router do I need to use to get your free plan I like your version 2 with the T slot rails and router lift


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Here is the second of 5 videos. This is my second version of the machine but it works exactly like the first one. Watch all 5. They are all short and to the point.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L51ImLu3-nw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Al


Love this jig and how easy it looks to use,I am building 4 chairs for the Hay Rake farm table I built last month and I have a lot of mortise to cut,and this seems to be the one to build for mortise use:thumbsup:


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

This looks like my bench with all chair pieces cut out but need the mortise's cut for 4 chairs


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is some pics of the chair I am building, this is my first attempt to building chair's. The chairs are originally built using pocket holes and screws,but I want to do M/T joints instead, this chair is called a Francine chair.here are some pics of the first one I built all glued up with M/T and lower pocket holes in stretchers.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Here you go. Pretty elaborate: http://www.woodsmith.com/


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wumpabill39 said:


> Here is some pics of the chair I am building, this is my first attempt to building chair's. The chairs are originally built using pocket holes and screws,but I want to do M/T joints instead, this chair is called a Francine chair.here are some pics of the first one I built all glued up with M/T and lower pocket holes in stretchers.


Well the chair looks nice I like the floating tenons for just such a chair. No need to add the measurements to the lengths. I used through tenons and wedged tenons too. I do that when the wood is less than 1 1/2" thick so I can get more contact with a longer tenon.






Let me know if I can help.

Al


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

Good looking table and chairs you built, how about the m/t jig and router raiser you have plans for ,can I get a copy so I can build it


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wumpabill39 said:


> Good looking table and chairs you built, how about the m/t jig and router raiser you have plans for ,can I get a copy so I can build it


Thanks for saying so.

It's called RightSide Lift. I sent you a PM.

Al


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

Great, so now what do I do to get started on building this jig for M/T and the router holder so I can get started,tell me what I have to do next
Bill


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wumpabill39 said:


> Great, so now what do I do to get started on building this jig for M/T and the router holder so I can get started,tell me what I have to do next
> Bill


PM me your address and I'll send you a free plan of the mortise machine.

Al


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay I PM you it should be in your pm box


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wumpabill39 said:


> Okay I PM you it should be in your pm box


the plan comes only one way. on DVD thru the mail. I'll pop it in the mail soon.

Al


----------



## kslaton (Oct 1, 2015)

Al B Thayer said:


> I just happen to have a great plan for this one. Free to you if you are willing to use the right router.
> View attachment 117897
> 
> 
> ...


New to the forum. Love your design and was wondering if i could get the plans?

-Ken


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you a free plan of the mortise machine. Al


 I would also be interested. About how much does the aluminum track cost?


----------

